# Which is the more difficult role...Brunnhilde or Isolde...



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

As above.
:tiphat:


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Having never sung either role (I don't know why they wouldn't hire me) I have to guess, but I suspect the psychological complexity of Isolde might tip the scales in her direction. She has to emote at full throttle right out of the gate, and the role takes her through every shade of vocal expression and every sort of musical articulation from violent declamation to dreamy legato. For two long acts she's on stage the entire time and sings for a high percentage of it, and after being in the opera house for five hours she has to come back to wail over her lover's body and then convince us all that she dies in a transport of bliss. I doubt that even the _Gotterdammerung_ Brunnhilde is more difficult, and I note that Lilli Lehmann didn't say that Norma was harder than Isolde.


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

Woodduck said:


> and I note that Lilli Lehmann didn't say that Norma was harder than Isolde.


...though Callas did. :devil:


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Both equally difficult, so I think again that the Ring should be five operas with Tristan the 4th and some name changes. 

You see. The Ring just isn't long enough for me. :lol:


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Fritz Kobus said:


> Both equally difficult, so I think again that the Ring should be five operas with Tristan the 4th and some name changes.
> 
> You see. The Ring just isn't long enough for me. :lol:


The _Ring_ already has a fifth installment: _Parsifal._


----------



## lextune (Nov 25, 2016)

Itullian said:


> Which is the more difficult role...Brunnhilde or Isolde...
> :tiphat:


I don't know, someone pick one, and then tell me if it is harder than Siegfried....


----------



## Dimace (Oct 19, 2018)

Woodduck said:


> Having never sung either role (I don't know why they wouldn't hire me) I have to guess, but I suspect the psychological complexity of Isolde might tip the scales in her direction. She has to emote at full throttle right out of the gate, and the role takes her through every shade of vocal expression and every sort of musical articulation from violent declamation to dreamy legato. For two long acts she's on stage the entire time and sings for a high percentage of it, and after being in the opera house for five hours she has to come back to wail over her lover's body and then convince us all that she dies in a transport of bliss. I doubt that even the _Gotterdammerung_ Brunnhilde is more difficult, and I note that Lilli Lehmann didn't say that Norma was harder than Isolde.


Very nice answer! Isolde is eine Frau! (complexity) Brunhilde is eine Kriegerin. (simplicity) A no comparison.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Woodduck said:


> The _Ring_ already has a fifth installment: _Parsifal._


Excellent! Now I need the Goodall sung-in-English Parsifal to add to my Ring. And then isn't Lohengrin the sequel to Parsifal?

How many Wagner operas can we string together for a marathon opera fest?


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

Woodduck said:


> Having never sung either role (I don't know why they wouldn't hire me) I have to guess, but I suspect the psychological complexity of Isolde might tip the scales in her direction. She has to emote at full throttle right out of the gate, and the role takes her through every shade of vocal expression and every sort of musical articulation from violent declamation to dreamy legato. For two long acts she's on stage the entire time and sings for a high percentage of it, and after being in the opera house for five hours she has to come back to wail over her lover's body and then convince us all that she dies in a transport of bliss. I doubt that even the _Gotterdammerung_ Brunnhilde is more difficult, and I note that Lilli Lehmann didn't say that Norma was harder than Isolde.


I'm with you as a single opera BUT many sopranos have to do 3 different operas with Bruinhilde in it within the span of a week as part of a Ring Cycle, all which are hard. This could tip the scales the other way. Just sayin'. The devil might say, what if she sings more than one Isolde in a week, which is not out of the realm of possibilities........


----------



## Bonetan (Dec 22, 2016)

Isolde. I asked my teacher, who sang both roles this question a while back. She studied Isolde for 5 years before she took it to the stage. Also, I think Isolde requires more from a dramatic perspective, & also a more experienced singer.


----------

